# Food thread



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I planted a wide row of lettuce, as I really like salid. It didnt come up. BUT I fine thick stand of Lambs uarter is comeing up in its stead. How can I make salid with it?


----------



## uncle Will in In. (May 11, 2002)

Wash the leaves. Cut them up with your grandmas shears. Put them in a big bowl. Dice some sweet onions on top. Dice up two hard boiled eggs on top of that. Put diced sharp cheder cheese on that. Drizzle some poppyseed dressing over the top, and mix it all together with them big plastic forks you got at that yard sale, and always wondered what they were for.
Now is time to gobble up some garden salad that will just plum tickle your innards.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

http://www.veggiegardeningtips.com/surprising-lambs-quarters/

http://www.mnn.com/food/healthy-eating/stories/lambsquarter-wild-spinach-in-your-yard


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

I have learned to make salad from a lot of different things, though I have never tried lamb's quarters! 

I mostly just cut the leaves up and drizzle with salad dressing. If there are some cukes or peppers to cut up with them that is also good!


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Grandma never had any shears that I new about. My onions are big enough to use. Believe it or not, Ive never boiled an egg, tho I got lots of them. What do i do, put them in a bowl and boil? Dont have any cheese, of any sort, Nor any poppyseed dressing, But I got lots of other dressing. I never buy ANYTHING plastic, so I got no big spoons.

OTHER THAN THAT. Im set lol


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Thats getting closer Terri lol


----------



## mickm (Jul 23, 2010)

Just rinse with cold water and eat. young lambs quarter is tasty!


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Well, its OK, but it aint great. 
NOW, in saying that, Last year I would strip leaves off of plants that were 3ft high thereabouts. I mixed them in with fried eggs, and it was OK.

I had a sneaky feeling that eating it had benifits for arthritis.

It might be alot better, it only around 4in tall.


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

Bill, put the eggs in cold water, and put them on the stove, boil about 10-15 minutes then cool the eggs

you can put a tiny bit of vinegar in the water in case some crack and it will keep the white from oozing out, theoretically. Ive never used it though


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

What shygal said.

I only boil eggs if I want deviled eggs. To devil eggs, you boil and shell them. Cut them in half and take out the yolk. Mix the yolk with a scant teaspoon of may and a touch of relish and a bit of salt. Mash it together and put it back in the egg white.

Really fresh boiled eggs can be hard to shell. I take the time to shell them because sometimes I get too many eggs, and if I turn them into deviled eggs the guys will eat them up!


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I could eat your weight in deviled eggs, IF they got the red stuff I cant think of right now on top. Cinnimon? Now I can boil them. Im too lazy at cooking to devil them. Sides, I like them SUNNY side up.

How am I supposed to put a scant teaspoon of may in them, when its APRIL? lol.

IF you mean mayonaise, I dont have any. Hate da stuff.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

MAYO! MAYO! MAYO!!!!!!!!

The red stuff is paprika, by the way.
Oh, yes.

A lazier way to make deviled eggs would be to cut up the eggs and just stir in the mayo and the salt and relish and eat it with a spoon. I do not think the guys would eat that, though. They really CARE about the appearance of their food!

It tastes better if you let them sit for at least an hour to let the flavors mis.

Blast it, now I am HUNGRY! But if I eat a second dinner I will get fat!


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

Bring eggs to rapid boil. Shut off heat. Put lid on pan. Timer at 12 minutes. When done run cold water over them until they are cool to the touch or colder.


----------



## mickm (Jul 23, 2010)

Yep, and cut eggs before you shell them. then you can just kinda scoop each half out. you just kinda have to crack the shell first.


----------



## uncle Will in In. (May 11, 2002)

Your deviled eggs will taste much better if you include a teaspoon of ballpark mustard in the mix..

Bill <> We used to call sissors shears. Did you have grandparents? I suppose you don't have a lid for your little pan to boil eggs in either.. You could use that metal pan you boil rice in.. Have you got any rice.? What is your average daily menu?? What do you cook?


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

mostly fried eggs as far as i've been able to figure out! Bill never seems to have much of anything in the house. i could never survive on it. maybe he eats out a lot. most of my friends eat 3 meals a day in restaurants and dont have a lot of food at home. ~Georgia.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

UNC, IKF grandma had any sissors, and no doubt she did, Likely mom got them when she passed, which was in 48.
I have got musturd tho

I had 6 eggs this morning.
I have ten,tin cans of cream corn, peas, beans green and other different varities, Machroni, over 40 cans of tuna, oatmeal, pancakes.

I hardly ever eat oatmeal or pancakes, tho, in the dead of winter, such as it was, i had pancakes several times.

I N E V E R eat out.

I cant lose weight.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

FarmboyBill said:


> ...
> I cant lose weight.


You wanting to lose weight, or just making a comment?

Mon


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

WANTING< wanting to lose weight. Easier on my ankles. One reason I hardly EVER eat meat. When I do, its usually cause they have it at the once a month, First Sunday Feed at Church.


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

FarmboyBill said:


> WANTING< wanting to lose weight. Easier on my ankles. One reason I hardly EVER eat meat. When I do, its usually cause they have it at the once a month, First Sunday Feed at Church.


Keep up with the calories you take in and expend. I know you aren't very computer literate but there are several really good food journaling sites on the internet. I personally use www.myfitnesspal.com They've done all the really hard work for you. Just look up the food, put how many servings you and and voila! it's added up for you. It also takes into account your activity level, age, weight and amount of weight you would like to lose weekly and gives you a daily calorie allowance that will help you get there. I've been using it since Feb and I really like it. I'm thinking eating 6 or more eggs every day really isn't as helpful as you may think.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Didnt say it was. Im just catching up. I wont eat again till this evening. At evening I usually eat a can of tuna, and a can of any of the vegetables I named. When summer comes Ill lose some, BUT ill gain ALOT of weighter weight. I drink it faster than I can sweat it out.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Im right around 220. 202 would tickle me too


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

FarmboyBill said:


> When summer comes Ill lose some, BUT ill gain ALOT of weighter weight. I drink it faster than I can sweat it out.


When you press on your ankle and hold it, does it leave a small dent?

If it does you are RETAINING water, and this is something to discuss with your doctor!


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

My ankles are all misshapen. Docs have taken X rays and said the bones would all have to be broke and reformed. one at a time 4 to 6 mos healing time.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I have RLS so I kick them for a couple hours a night. Have for 60yrs. Ive taken everything there is to take for RLS. Nothing works. The only time I have pain with them is when I walk for to long, like say a couple blocks, or if I stand, which is around 4 min MAX. I can dance, as long as my shoes are high backs, and laced TIGHT, But only for less than 5 mins at a time.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I can tell IF I gain much weight. They hurt QUICK


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Bill, canned and foods that are prepared (like the maccaroni) have a LOT of sodium in them. In addition, some people handle/process sodium better than others. You are supposed to have 2,000 mg of sodium *OR LESS* per day. 

I just looked at the can of chili beans I have in the cabinet and the can says sodium 620 mg. B-U-T....that is PER SERVING and there are 3.5 servings percan! So you are getting a TOTAL of 2,170mg for the can of beans!

Mon


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

FarmboyBill said:


> My ankles are all misshapen. Docs have taken X rays and said the bones would all have to be broke and reformed. one at a time 4 to 6 mos healing time.


OH dear!

I think I would pass on that! I might go for it if I were younger, but a solid year of healing is a LOT if you are middle aged or older! Which, of course, we both are!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

3 1/2 servings per can? Does that mean I should have a third of a can for breakfast, a third for lunch and finish it for supper, and thats it?
I Would lose weight FAST that way. But it wouldnt matter long. Id be dead in a month lol.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I am passing on it for as long as possible, OR at least till im put in a nursing home, and cant go anywhere anymore anyway. By then tho, theyll likely say my bones are to brittle to do anything with anyhow.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Bill, bones get brittle when they don't have protein or balanced diet. You don't have enough protein, even with all the eggs.

If you want to eat veggies all the time, at least eat frozen ones and you won't get all that sodium, and you won't hold as much fluid.

Oh, and if you go into a nursing home...you won't be leaving the farm to your kids. The state will take it and anything else you have to pay for your care.

Mon


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

what is Rls bill? rheumatoid something? do you take calcium supplements or stuff like that? i take calcium with vitamine d, magnesium, salmon pills etc. ~Georgia.


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

Georgia, RLS is restless leg syndrome.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I dont have a freezer. Bones get brittle when people hit 75 too. My place will be divided up long before I leave it, on paper.
RLS is Restless Leg Syndrome.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

All the relatives will get will be that piece of paper.

You can buy a small freezer for *less* than $250...if you WANT one. If you freeze the vegetables from your garden, you won't have to BUY canned vegetables that are high sodium and have most of the vitamins and minerals cooked out during the winter time. Check out the price of frozen vegetables...you will have the price of the freezer back within two months of the garden dying.

mon


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

thanks Rhonda. so RLS Bill. this is what my friend had. the doctor told her to take magnesium. not sure if it works for everybody. ~Georgia


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I take mag, but it dont work.
Reletives. The onlyiest ones getting anything RIGHT NOW, is DD and DS. That MIGHT change by the time im REALLY old, and I decide to include GKs. That piece of paper will be what tells each what there getting. Ital be decided way fore im put in a NH. Theyll make the payments on the pl;ace, Ill just live there till I cant anymore.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Well, Bill, good luck with that. You might want to ask around a bit though.

Mon


----------



## plowhand (Aug 14, 2005)

Try a southern fried "sallat greens" . Cut up some onions " if you got scallion types then tops and all" and fry it down with some nice chipped up bacon. Then throw your lettuce greens or your lamb quarters in and stir around till they wilt a little and eat along with some good cornbread.


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

FarmboyBill said:


> I take mag, but it dont work.
> Reletives. The onlyiest ones getting anything RIGHT NOW, is DD and DS. That MIGHT change by the time im REALLY old, and I decide to include GKs. That piece of paper will be what tells each what there getting. Ital be decided way fore im put in a NH. Theyll make the payments on the pl;ace, Ill just live there till I cant anymore.


Unless you sign it over way before you enter the nursing home, they won't get anything. The state will file a lien or make a claim against your estate. That is, unless your family pays for your care out of pocket...which is several thousand dollars a month. Old age ain't for sissies and the financial aspect of long term care practically needs a lawyer to navigate. If you think that's where you will eventually end up, you should be finding out what you need to do to protect yourself and your family. It's not a matter of just rolling up to the nursing home and checking yourself in.


----------



## wannabechef (Nov 20, 2012)

FarmboyBill said:


> I could eat your weight in deviled eggs, IF they got the red stuff I cant think of right now on top. Cinnimon? Now I can boil them. Im too lazy at cooking to devil them. Sides, I like them SUNNY side up.
> 
> How am I supposed to put a scant teaspoon of may in them, when its APRIL? lol.
> 
> IF you mean mayonaise, I dont have any. Hate da stuff.


Cinnamon...lol

It's paprika, and honestly it's mostly for decoration, it really doesn't have much of a taste.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Like heck Wanniabe. most people dont put it in. Mom did. I can taste, and tell the difference.

I know what your saying rktn.
PH I dont eat meat, so I dont have bacon. Being from NE Kans, I never ate corn bread until i was in my 50s. Most OKLA CB Ive ate I didnt like. NOT ALL, but most.


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

Smoked paprika has a wonderful taste. I don't care for the plain.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Ive never smoked any. I did corn silk tho.


----------



## plowhand (Aug 14, 2005)

Olive oil will work 'sted a bacon. You'll still get good flavor from the carmelized onions. Try some toast 'sted of the cornbread.


----------



## mickm (Jul 23, 2010)

I would almost bet eating fresh, or atleast frozen veggies , would fix a lot of folks health problems.

I had a friend with rls and she gave up processed food and bought a hot tub and her problem almost dissappeared. she also lost 20lbs without doing anything else


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

i have to agree the hot tub might do it. i only have a jet tub but i find that takes away all my aches and pains after i have been working hard like today. i use epsom salts in it. i dont eat processed foods either. course i dont have rls. i do eat fish every day of my life and also take salmon oil pills. ~Georgia.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I eat a can of tuna and take fish oil pills and fry in olive oil


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I dont think im gaining much wewight, I just cant seem to get rid of it. i cant run anymore, so about the onliest exercise I get is cutting wood, pushing a lawn mower, and shakeing the legs lol.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Depending on how you feel about Richard Simmons, and IF you still have a VHS tape player, you might consider Sit Tight at Amazon
http://www.amazon.com/Sit-Tight-VHS...0&sr=1-1&keywords=wheelchair+exercise+simmons

I'd bet you can't make it through four songs..it is BRUTAL when you start!

There is also a Tai Chi type exercise by Paul Falk on DVD called Sit to Get Fit that is pretty good. Hard to catch someone selling it, but it is good. Maybe not so much for exercise, but very soothing exercises that might help your RLS. Darn near puts me to sleep WHILE I'm doing the DVD.

Mon


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I got his, and another with some good looking gal.
BUTT, I cant keep up with them when theyh switch. I suppose its cause im old, But maybe they have a coridnator in front of them when there doing it to be taped so that all know when and what the switch is to be. 
Im usually one switch behind them. Hate it.


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

Bill, for the nursing home thing, I think they go back 5 years, so you have to give it all over to your children 5 years or more before you go in a home. Now if you know when you are going in, 5 years before you have to, you may as well play the lottery


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Far as im concerned, i could do it now. Will likely after im moved.


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

You cant just will it, you have to put their names on the property and not yours. Not sure if you can do that to a place you just bought, but you should look into that.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

I think the bank might take that personally.

Mon


----------



## anette (Jun 20, 2008)

hey bill,

I have rls also, along with neuropathy... on those really bad nights, a couple of ibuprofen and a Benadryl are lifesavers for me. get your b12 level checked and monthly injections if you can.

anette


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

U say, when you have it bad. Do you mean you have pain? I dont. BUT ill do what you said. Thanks.


----------



## no1cowboy (May 2, 2004)

the pain is most likely from the neuropathy


----------



## anette (Jun 20, 2008)

no pain with the rls, just some nights are worse than others... you know how you either cant get to sleep or cant STAY asleep. those are Benadryl nights for me.

the neuropathy causes a burning/stinging sensation, mostly in my feet. ive had it my whole life.


----------

